# European Security Council



## Kirkhill (13 Feb 2022)

> European leaders are planning to ask Britain to head up a new security organisation to counter future geopolitical challenges, in a move to put post-Brexit tensions behind them.
> 
> Proposals for a “European Security Council” are being drawn up by Germany, the Netherlands and Poland in order to bring “Britain back into the fold” of major foreign policy discussions outside the confines of the European Union.





> “Continental leaders need to say we’re sitting down, and it would be great if you sat down with us,” a senior European diplomat told the Telegraph.
> 
> Britain’s handling of the Ukraine crisis, especially the willingness of Liz Truss, the Foreign Secretary, to work with EU allies, has reinforced European calls to improve ties with the UK, the source added.
> *France opposed to plans*​



Are we back to the days of France's recusal from NATO and Western Defence Union?

EU and the French West vs NATO and the Visigrad East.  And Britain in balance.



> EU hands Britain post-Brexit olive branch – an offer to lead new security council​European leaders impressed with Westminster’s handling of Ukraine crisis set to propose leadership of new body and put tensions behind them
> 
> ByJoe Barnes, BRUSSELS CORRESPONDENT13 February 2022 • 8:30pm
> 
> ...











						EU hands Britain post-Brexit olive branch – an offer to lead new security council
					

European leaders impressed with Westminster’s handling of Ukraine crisis set to propose leadership of new body and put tensions behind them




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				




Britain is already working with Turkey in a bilateral agreement, mirroring a Turkey-Ukraine relation.


----------



## Altair (13 Feb 2022)

Without Paris and London working in concert it will amount to nothing.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (16 Mar 2022)

KevinB said:


> I saw some JSOC teams 'negotiate' outside compounds too -- "come out or we will kill you all" is a negotiation, just saying...


It turns out it was a prisoner swap









						Ukraine swapped nine Russian soldiers to free detained mayor -Interfax
					

Ukraine handed over nine captured Russian soldiers to secure the freedom of the mayor of the city of Melitopol, who was detained last week, the Interfax Ukraine news agency quoted a senior official as saying on Wednesday.




					www.reuters.com
				




The amount of disinformation in this war from both sides is staggering.


----------

